# Lefty



## Grampa Don (Apr 17, 2019)

Here is Lefty.  I call her that because she has an injured left front paw.  She keeps it curled under and can't walk on it.  But, she does eat with it and it doesn't seem to slow her down for climbing and jumping.  I spoil her a bit.







Don


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 17, 2019)

You're a good man, GD.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Here is Lefty.  I call her that because she has an injured left front paw.  She keeps it curled under and can't walk on it.  But, she does eat with it and it doesn't seem to slow her down for climbing and jumping.  I spoil her a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lefty is cute. Poor thing with his injury I'm so glad he found you!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 17, 2019)

Lefty looks well nourished and healthy. I'm glad he has you for a friend.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2019)

Really sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2019)

Cute, so nice that you're kind to creatures. :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 17, 2019)

Cute.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 17, 2019)

So.... sweet...

I bet she loves those peanuts....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks for the comments.  The other squirrels can steal sunflower seeds from the bird feeders.  But, Lefty can't manage it.  So, I give her a little dish.  They love sunflower seeds.

Don


----------



## Falcon (Apr 17, 2019)

Thank you  Grampa Don for taking care  of her.  Animal lovers are an honorable  breed.

We have one that visits our yard almost  every day.    She can gently  take   a  peanut  from  my hand.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 17, 2019)

I've never been able to hand a peanut to Lefty, but she lets me come pretty close.  Maybe in time.  We feed the squirrels because they're fun to watch.  I'm sure some of the neighbors don't appreciate the peanut plants coming up in their yards and planters.  But, we think they're worth it.  We also keep bird seed out and sugar water for the humming birds.  Today we had a woodpecker visit long enough to tap out a message on our telephone pole.

Don


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 2, 2019)

Just an update on Lefty.  She's still around.  I saw her this morning.  She comes right up to me.  Sometimes she disappears for weeks and I figure she's gone for good, but now and then she shows up for her handout.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 2, 2019)

I love that. Thank you for caring about Lefty.


----------

